# PVC Hinge How To



## tbroadfoot (Jan 6, 2015)

I came across this, so I put it together as a individual picture and thought I would share it. Going to try it in my next prop


----------



## SaltwaterServr (Jul 28, 2014)

I've used the same thing for a small PVC greenhouse. I can attest that it works like a charm.


----------

